# Beaches around Aberdeenshire



## Tayto (20 October 2015)

Can anyone suggest which beach is best for horses in and around Aberdeenshire? Willing to travel a wee bit further if needed. I've heard that Balmedie isn't good for access so as I will be on my own (partner on foot) I'd prefer to avoid it in case I can't figure out how to get on to the beach haha!


----------



## PorkChop (21 October 2015)

We go to Balmedie - there is designated parking for horseboxes.  It is quite clear where you go to access the beach, though you do have to negotiate a wooden bridge - well we have yet to find another way onto the beach!  One of our horses happily walks over the bridge ridden and another I get off to lead her over.

We have found the sand is at its most consistent when the tide is turning to come in.

We have also been to Newburgh, but we found the sand too inconsistent and deep.


----------



## Tayto (21 October 2015)

That's good to kow LJR - I have only heard negative reviews about it so far. I was told you have to go over the sand dunes?


----------



## PorkChop (21 October 2015)

Tayto said:



			That's good to kow LJR - I have only heard negative reviews about it so far. I was told you have to go over the sand dunes?
		
Click to expand...

Well yes you do, but nearly every beach I have ridden on you need to go over varying lengths of dunes!

At Balmedie it is one dune hill, if that makes sense, not very high


----------



## spookypony (21 October 2015)

You can also get to the beach at Bridge of Don; it's less duney than at Balmedie.


----------

